# A different twist



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

I like the idea! The wife wouldn't, but I like it.:tongue:


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

I looked at the first picture annd my first thought was this is a very gifted taxidermist, in a full mount frozen it time scene I think the arrow shot has a place. I have seen many award winning mounts of african lions taking down Impala or others. A good friend has on with the buck jumping at arrow impact with the arrow in the ground beside it.

My opinion would be that it took away some of the "best in class" work on the mount.

2C


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta (Feb 18, 2009)

bsk72512 said:


> I looked at the first picture annd my first thought was this is a very gifted taxidermist, in a full mount frozen it time scene I think the arrow shot has a place. I have seen many award winning mounts of african lions taking down Impala or others. A good friend has on with the buck jumping at arrow impact with the arrow in the ground beside it.
> 
> My opinion would be that it took away some of the "best in class" work on the mount.
> 
> 2C


+1!

Good reply.


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

dude ,
How about have him near the kitchen with a ketchup dispensor sqwirting out of the wound .

I won't even get in to the beer tap.:cheers:

:darkbeer:


----------



## westman (Sep 24, 2008)

Doesn't do anything for me. I'd prefer it without the arrow.


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

The idea isnt bad but i dont think i like it with a wall mount maybe if it was a full body mount then it wouldnt look bad at all but this doesnt really look that good. i mean even that is a far forward shot.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

*** ukey:


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like a great mount. But like others, i think it would look better without the arrow.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

As a hunter looks OK with the arrow but as a non hunter or kids, does not give a good impression. Mount looks great though.


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

The mount itself looks fantastic, I love how he captured the animal as if it was still alive. However, I feel that the arrow takes away from the beuty of the mount. Neat idea, but it just doesn't fit this mount.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

ztc92 said:


> The mount itself looks fantastic, I love how he captured the animal as if it was still alive. However, I feel that the arrow takes away from the beuty of the mount. Neat idea, but it just doesn't fit this mount.


I 2nd that


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

I like it..it's a very unique idea that I havent seen before.


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

HAHA There ya go! That would make every one else that came over barf, but I would like it a lot LOL!!!


----------



## droptinedown (Jan 24, 2007)

*That' funny*



lightbeer said:


> dude ,
> How about have him near the kitchen with a ketchup dispensor sqwirting out of the wound .
> 
> I won't even get in to the beer tap.:cheers:
> ...


I like your thinking, That's fn funny:set1_rolf2:


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*mount*

Really its not ethical way to mount .But that is my two cents. IT is a nice mount job. just to gorey .


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the idea but the mount should be differant cause i think the wouldnt be lookin like that with an arrow through it
but i m haveing my coyote this year done kinda same idea, full body with arrow going through and the coyote jumping trying to grab the arrow should be neat mount i like to have the animals mounted how i remember them and i remember him not likeing the arrow one bit


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

You asked so I'll tell you. I think it's sick.

Rates right up there with guys who post pics of holes done by a broadhead. That's just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Did you pet that buck to death in your avatar?

Surely it didn't have a hole through it or lose any blood in the process.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great mount, but I wouldn't have put the arrow and entry hole on such a calm full upright shoulder mount. The two just don't fit together. 

But you're right, Beautiful deer you have out there...!


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

LeftemLeakin said:


> Did you pet that buck to death in your avatar?
> 
> Surely it didn't have a hole through it or lose any blood in the process.



Your question was "what do ya think??" Do you just want compliments or do you really want to what people think about ?

I think that it is sick when people glorify an animal like that.

If you don't want to know then don't ask.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

I wasn't expecting another "hunter" and I use the term LOOSELY to call it "SICK" when it is part of the process of hunting/killing. It may not be for you and that's great, but calling it SICK is kinda twisted.






One for the road....


----------

